# hello! tamoxifen for men



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey everyone

I have been posting in the Male Factors Infertility section but just found this section...dont know why I didn't see it before!

My husband is azoospermic (zero count) - has problems with sperm maturation. Basically is producing them but they only get to stage 3 say of a 5 stage process - they dont grow tails I think hence can't 'get out' ( for want of a better phrase)

About 1 week ago he was put on Tamoxifen and told to take it for 3 months then do an SA...

has anyone's OH taken this here? or is taking it? or can shed any experience or advice on this? better yet - success stories??

We are told it works on 1 in 4 men so not great success rate and as a relatively new treatment for azoospermic men, its darn on impossible to find anything about it on the net! ( which might be a good thing maybe  )

So...anyone in the same boat??  

Thanks 

xx

p.s. Also told there are no side effects, not seen any yet but it is early days...so if anyone knows of any please do also let me know. I know its used mainly in women to encourage ovulation and also in women who are fighting breast cancer...dont wanna find he suddnely develops a high -pitched voice or something!  well....you know, I'd like to be warned!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there Iman  you wont have noticed the board for tamoxifen before the clomid board has just been renamed to accomodate the ladies also taking tamoxifen, there is a couple of girls already on tamoxifen so hopefully they will come along to chat, you can also join the clomid tamoxifen girls chat heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130122.0

jump in the girls are fab 

xxx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi there Iman

I am currently on Tamoxifen for Ovulation, I have read on this site that it is used for men also. 

Go to the search tab at the top of the page
Type in Tamoxifen 
and click show in messages.

This will bring you up all the posts which include that word, and there are a few males stories in there.

Angel83


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your replies.

Angel _ I tried using the search engine but when I put in Taxmoxifen all it brings up is MY posts where I have mentioned taxmoxifen! Which I know can't be right because at the very least it should bring up the other posts by you ( and others) in this thread where you have mentioned the word...what am I doing wrong? any ideas?


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry to but in here but just read your post and realised you had spelt Tamoxifen incorrectly (only 1 x)
might be why you only got your own posts.


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi roo

Thank for pointing that out! took me a minute but can now see have been spelling it wrong all this time....have done the search and got all the results this time!

xx


----------

